# JMS wheels



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

Does anyone know anything about these wheels?? Seen one in person and gave it a spin? The wheel maker is quite close to me but I hadn't ever heard of them before today. I think I may see if I can check one out.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Found a group on Ravelry ! 

http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/jms-wheels-support/topics

I havent heard of them , and couldnt find a pic !


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

Pics in his Etsy shop. I may drive up and meet his daughter somewhere so I can take one for a test drive.


----------

